# Wts/wtt. Bnib penn slammer III 6500



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Got this as a Christmas present, but I fish mostly conventional. Still has the factory seal on the box. $215 shipped Paypal. For trades, I'd be interested in any size excellent condition Fathom star drag + a little cash, sinkers, etc. or conventional heavers rated to 10oz+.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

No longer available.


----------

